# So far so good....



## AgentSmith (14 May 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm Nick, from Windsor, Ontario. I'm 19 years old and I'm applying for the reserves. 

It all started two years ago, I had been talking about my job at Sobeys, which hadn't been going so well. My mother mentioned a coworker of hers who's son was in the reserves as an MSE OP. She encourage me to look into it. I still remember my response: "No way!" Then I actually looked into what the CF could offer. I read some stuff on the recruiting website and decided it looked interesting. As luck would have it a few weeks later there was a job fair at the mall and I happened to be there. I spoke with a recruiter and got a lot of information. Now it really seemed like something I thought I'd like to do. However, my parents didn't like the idea of me joining when they heard I was interested in the combat arms and since I was 17 I couldn't join without their permission. 

A year went by went by and I (now being 18) was able to apply by myself without their permission. After my family moved and there was another job fair for the Naval reserve at my new school. I spoke with a recruiter, and decided to re-new my commitment to join the military. I spoke with someone from the Army reserve not long after and found out about all my options. I wasn't sure what trade to pick at first (my interests changed a lot) for a while I wanted to be an MSE OP but then I looked into Armoured and that seemed more appealing (though I do confess, I've been having second thoughts about it). A few months passed and i turned 19 and began getting myself in shape to join and began studying for the CFAT. It wasn't long after that, that I took a tour of the unit I wanted to join (the Windsor Regiment) and handed in my application. 

Things moved along pretty fast. When I dropped off my application I made an appointment to do the CFAT the following Tuesday. I was a bit nervous but I'd prepared myself. The day of the test came and I was very nervous. There were five other people with me and all of them were joining the Naval reserve, which made me feel like the odd duck. After the test I was sure I'd failed but as it turned out I'd qualified for almost everything. I couldn't believe it. They said I did above average in problem solving, which came as a real shock since math had always been a weak area of mine in high school. They also talked to me about joining as a reg force MP once I'm done college (I start college this September). I'm taking Law and Security Administration, and I wanted to be a Border Service Officer, but MP is looking like a pretty appealing trade once I graduate.    

After that my interview was scheduled. The interview wasn't what I was expecting. The Capitan who interviewed me asked me some basic questions and after ten or so minuets, I did some paperwork, asked a few questions, and had my medical scheduled. I don't know if the fact that my interview was short is good or not. I'm just a little concerned.   

Right now my medical is scheduled for next week.


----------



## CFR FCS (14 May 2008)

After the interview you were told to book the medical which is the next step so you passed the interview.


----------



## Celticgirl (14 May 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> After the interview you were told to book the medical which is the next step so you passed the interview.



I had my medical _before_ my interview.


----------



## AgentSmith (26 May 2008)

(sorry for the delay)

Well, my medical went fine. I just have to have a form signed by my Orthodontist because of my braces (and I'll do that later on this week). 

So now all I have left to do is my PT test. The CFRC said I'd be doing the step test instead of the beep test. I thought the CF didn't do the step test anymore. Maybe there's no location nearby to do the 20msr? They didn't say anything about me being medically unqualified for it.     

The CFRC said someone would call me to book the PT test. Apparently it's not done through the recruiting center, but through someone else (which again I found rather surprising).


----------



## AgentSmith (3 Jul 2008)

I finally got my PT test scheduled. This took a while since the CFRC never sent an e-mail about me to the test administrator. A month after my medical I called the CFRC and asked about my PT test since it had been a really long time. They said, 'we're having computer problems, someone will give you a call to book the test at the end of the week'. End of the week came, no call. So I waited, I thought 'maybe they've got a lot of people and are booked solid' So next week I called again, they said the exact same thing. I wondered if they got the form from my Orthodontist, which they did. "med fit" was the term they used. 

This time however, they were right. Someone called a half hour ago and I've got my PT test booked for Monday. I feel confidant I can pass it.


----------



## AgentSmith (15 Jul 2008)

I had to re reschedule my PT test because of work and it was moved to the 15th of July (today). So I went down to the testing location, fifteen minuets early like the form I got from the CFRC said, and I ended up waiting for 25 min. The test administrator was a bit late but it was okay with me.

For whatever reason I expected to do the test with several other people but as it turned out it was just me and the test administrator. She did the basic pre-test screening and we got started on the actual test. It was so easy. The step test was really easy, but the music almost made me laugh, it was really annoying. I almost felt sorry for her, having to listen to that for a good majority of the day. The grip test was super easy, I got 92 on that. I did 26 pushups, 28 situps, (I know, it's not very impressive to some people but I'm getting better every day) 

Truth be told, I'm actually surprised that people fail the PT test. It isn't hard at all. So the tester will take my results to the CFRC tomorrow and hopefully I'll be getting "the call" soon.


----------



## Kaleigh72 (16 Jul 2008)

Maybe I will see you next week then, I'm being sworn in on the July 24th for the reserves.  Curious if you are going to be doing the in house BMQ/SQ training?

Kaleigh


----------



## AgentSmith (16 Jul 2008)

Yep, I'll be doing BMQ/SQ at the unit, they ran out of spots on the summer course. I don't mind doing it on weekends though.


----------



## Kaleigh72 (16 Jul 2008)

Look forward to seeing you there then.


----------



## AgentSmith (16 Jul 2008)

Likewise  ;D


----------



## AgentSmith (10 Sep 2008)

Well I didn't get the call and here's why: I called the CFRC in August and found out my security clearance was still outstanding. After that I called back every two weeks and eventually got it sorted out. Since I was born in the states and lived there most of my life it took longer then normal, plus there was the fact the CFRC was really short staffed. So on Monday I called and learned something very interesting: I'd been Merit Listed instead of having my file sent to the unit. XD We got it sorted out though. Apparently they had a new clerk who didn't know merit listings were only for the reg force.  

Then last night when I was on my break at work I called home, only to discover that the CFRC had called about a job offer. It was too late at night to call them back but this morning I called and I'm getting sworn in on Saturday! I just need to go down to the recruiting center tomorrow to do some sort of paper work before I get sworn in. So I'm really excited! 

This site has been extremely helpful in giving me information about the recruiting process and the CF in general. Thank you very much.


----------

